# humidity



## Chief (Sep 16, 2004)

Has any one used an ultrasonic humidifire in your wine cellar to maintainthe humidity at 75


Chief


----------



## masta (Sep 16, 2004)

Chief,<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


What type of cellar do you have...because if you have a cooling unit it should keep the humidity at an acceptable level?


----------

